# Any one from co??



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just from FROM Colorado.. aren't you guys getting tons of snow?


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

We had a bit in dec. But not lately. It was actually 65 degrees!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

I've lived here my whole life!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I am.

No snow though, I got maybe an inch of sleety, slushy yuck in December that melted pretty quick. The winds right though.... oh my. Putting back up 900ft of fence this week, the wind snapped 20 4x4 posts off at the ground.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I'm glad you guys aren't getting pounded! Should come in May, right? 

I do miss trail rides near the foothills though... beautiful terrain.


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes may lol. Th winds were intense it blew over our hay barn which was supported by a ton a rebar. Just inches by the horses pens. It also pulled up 3 trees in our neighbors back yard!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh no!!!!!! Are you covered by insurance?! I hope so! 

It's been unusually windy here too, but nothing that bizarre! Maybe a few fallen trees.

I hope the wind starts behaving itself for you! I heard it was like 60 degrees yesterday and people were in shorts and tees  Good ol' wait-5-minutes-if-you-don't-like-the-weather Colorado


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh were covered! It hasn't been windy in about 4 days. Whew!! And ya it was 65 on thur. It was sooo nice. It's supposed to snow tonight. Ugh. I love co but I'm not fond of snow darn it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought I loved CO before I came here. I am absolutely in LOVE with Maryland. Very mellow all around, whereas CO is pretty all over the place.

You guys are gonna get snow, and expecting more?

You're in my prayers! !


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Im from Aztec which is 20 minutes away from the border, does that count?


----------

